# Skin- and boneless fish



## Bokfinken

Hello,

I need to translate the two sentences below to Dutch - can you tell me if I got it right?

Skin- and boneless: Zonder huid of graten (we're talking about fish)
The origin counts: De oorsprong telt
Dankje!


----------



## jedna

Hi,

_Vis zonder vel en graten_ is okay.
As for the second one: Do you have some context?


----------



## Bokfinken

Hi jedna, thank you for the quick reply!

Can you say "Zonder vel en graten" without including "vis"?

Both sentences are describing a fish product, and "the origin counts" means that it matters where the fish is coming from.


----------



## jedna

You're welcome

I would translate: _de herkomst telt_ (assuming that this concerns a slogan? and knowing that these promotional messages should be pithy/concise).


----------



## Bokfinken

That sounds perfect, thanks a lot!


----------



## jedna

Ah, I missed your other question:


Bokfinken said:


> Can you say "Zonder vel en graten" without including "vis"?



If it is clear that you're talking about fish, and/or if the text is written on a fish product-package than you can drop 'vis'.
I only mentioned 'vis' because you mentioned it in the title.


----------



## Bokfinken

Thanks!


----------

